# Firmware: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II v1.1.2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2016)

```
Canon has released the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-firmware-1-1-coming-soon/">talked about</a> firmware update for the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.1.2 incorporates the following improvements to enhance functions.</p>
<ol>
<li>The addition of a selectable color-tone option for the LCD monitor.</li>
<li>The addition of a function to append IPTC data.</li>
<li>The addition of a function to transfer only protected images.</li>
<li>The addition of a function to set the GPS positional data retention period.</li>
<li>An increase in the number of network connection settings that can be saved to a memory card from 20 to 40.</li>
<li>When retrying FTP transfer, extension of the minimum auto power off time to 10 minutes.</li>
<li>Improvement of wireless transmission when using Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E6.</li>
</ol>
<p><em>Thanks Michael</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm now ripping on v.1.1.2, colour tones is a nice touch, all seems good


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> I'm now ripping on v.1.1.2, colour tones is a nice touch, all seems good



I found that the "Standard" works fine for me.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 10, 2016)

Click said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now ripping on v.1.1.2, colour tones is a nice touch, all seems good
> ...



Same here, flicked through them and thought, yep, works, back to standard


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 10, 2016)

Where is the option to set the gps retention time? I see the update interval but cant locate the retention interval.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2016)

Yellow Menu Page 3:

-GPS Settings

-GPS Logger

-Position data retention ... Choices are: 10 min, 30 min, 1 hour, 3 hours, 6 hours, Unlimited.


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 11, 2016)

All the Sigma and Tamron lenses that didn't work right or didn't work at all still don't work after this update. Combined with the fact that only third party crop lenses do work on the 1DX2 full frame mount, and the fact that 4K video is only crop, this means especially the zoom lens options are very limited now.

Thanks again Canon for all the many unnecessary limitations in a 6500 euro camera!!!


----------



## Tony Pags (Sep 11, 2016)

Anyone got a link to the firmware? Normally Canon Rumours posts a link to the download.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks Click. Not sure how I missed that. However it's not the first time I've gone through all of the menus to find something.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 11, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> All the Sigma and Tamron lenses that didn't work right or didn't work at all still don't work after this update.



The firmware is written by Canon for a Canon camera, not for the benefit of third-party manufacturers. If you want your Sigma to work with it, download the Sigma firmware update for their lens or return your 85mm f1.4 to them to be re-chipped.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 11, 2016)

Tony Pags said:


> Anyone got a link to the firmware? Normally Canon Rumours posts a link to the download.



Normally Canon Rumours users can also use a search engine. 

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx-markii-firmware-update.shtml?cm_mmc=TW-_-PRO+MKT+PRODUCT-_-2016-08-31_0456PM_TWPRO_1dx-_-129336:3718627

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x-mark-ii?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 11, 2016)

Did they add "fine detail" style in the last firmware, I don't remember it there before, perhaps I missed it? Not that I use anything other than standard.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 11, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Did they add "fine detail" style in the last firmware, I don't remember it there before, perhaps I missed it? Not that I use anything other than standard.



Nope, it was there right from the start. 
But I am also using only Standard style.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Yellow Menu Page 3:
> 
> -GPS Settings
> 
> ...



does "unlimited" mean in this case "until the GPS picks up a new signal"?


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Menu Page 3:
> ...




As I understand it, yes.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> Thanks Click. Not sure how I missed that. However it's not the first time I've gone through all of the menus to find something.




You're welcome, Sir.


----------

